# 3D arrows...no fatties. What do you shoot?



## Twonuts

trying to figure out what arrows to use for 3D shooting. I'm really not into the fat arrows and I don't shoot paper for anything other than practice anyway. 
I'm looking for the best arrow for shooting indoor and outdoor 3D shoots if they can be the same arrow. What weight (heavy/light)? What spine? Carbon? Aluminum? Both?
Also, What weight of tip and what shape? Does it matter? 

What do you shoot and why?

I believe been shooting at my local shops range and there indoor 3D shoot that are a league format. No really rules, just the basic, be safe and have fun type stuff. So I have no idea what class I would be in, if my sight is legal or if my bow shoots too fast, all of which I have read can exclude a shooter from a shoot.

Thanks in advance everyone


----------



## KeTech

Gold Tip Velocity XT's with glue-in tips. Glue in tips pull out well, and never have to worry about them working out. I shoot them as dedicated 3D and target arrows. Seems like once a night though I loose some points not shooting fat shafts. The thin shafts are better outdoors, not sure I want to have two dedicated sets of arrows for target shooting.


----------



## Twonuts

KeTech said:


> Gold Tip Velocity XT's with glue-in tips. Glue in tips pull out well, and never have to worry about them working out. I shoot them as dedicated 3D and target arrows. Seems like once a night though I loose some points not shooting fat shafts. The thin shafts are better outdoors, not sure I want to have two dedicated sets of arrows for target shooting.


What spine and shafts weight for you shoot? do I want stiff/light? Stiff/heavy?


----------



## pottergreg

Cant really help you without knowing your bow (IBO speed rating), pounds, draw length and how long do you want to cut your arrows. Are you shooting known or unknown yardage? ARE YOU SHOOTING HUNTER CLASS? As a screw in point is required. Most shoots have a fun/practice class where you can shoot anything. That is a good place to start, just take what you have and meet people, have fun and ask questions. You won't be turned away because of your equipment. Most shoots have some type of limit depending on what class you are competing.


----------



## Twonuts

pottergreg said:


> Cant really help you without knowing your bow (IBO speed rating), pounds, draw length and how long do you want to cut your arrows. Are you shooting known or unknown yardage? ARE YOU SHOOTING HUNTER CLASS? As a screw in point is required. Most shoots have a fun/practice class where you can shoot anything. That is a good place to start, just take what you have and meet people, have fun and ask questions. You won't be turned away because of your equipment. Most shoots have some type of limit depending on what class you are competing.


I shoot a 2016 PSE Bowmadness 34. IBO 338-342fps. 70#, 30.5"draw length. My arrows are cut to 28.5 from nock throat to end of arrow.
The shoots I have made have been unknown. 
I shoot a Trophy Ridge react one 0.19 sight, QAD PSE drop away rest.


----------



## wannaBelkhuntin

For IBO I shoot GT Ultralights to get down close to the 5gr. per pound to get the max speed I can get out of my E35/V37 Elites, for ASA I shoot GT 22's because I need a little heavier arrow because of the ASA 280 FPS rule. Shooting 286 FPS with the GT 22's and my V-37.


----------



## Oldillini

I use Victory V-Force Elites. Why? For me, with my Hoyt Defiant, they shoot consistent, flying true. I am a simple guy. This rig and setup is my hunting and 3-D rig. Works for hunter class.


----------



## blademan

I shoot gold tip ultralights 500 spine. At 50 lbs, 28 inch arrows, 29 inch draw length. 100 grain glue in points and 1.75 bohning x vanes. I also shoot field and fita once in a while so I can do it all with one arrow and get pretty good results.


----------



## grantmac

If you aren't in it to win then just shoot your hunting arrows, they will be fine.


----------



## KeTech

Twonuts said:


> What spine and shafts weight for you shoot? do I want stiff/light? Stiff/heavy?


I pull 50# and shoot 500 shafts, chrono'd at 290 fps. Winter league back wall shot is 25 yards, and shoot a single pin, sighted-in at 10. I use an 80 grain tip, so my total weight is like 290 grains, very fast.


----------



## PFD42

With 70# and 30.5" draw you are in a 300 spine shaft . At 70# you don't need speed , so no need in a light arrow . If your just shooting locally with no rules , GT hunters are as tough as they come and cheap on the pocket book . I'm not an IBO guy but speed is the name of the game there. I'm a ASA guy and with your specs you'll blow the speed limit . You'll have to turn the pounds down and build a heavy arrow. I shoot Blackeagle Callenger 350 spine at 362 gr total 284fps and Blackeagle Ximpacts 350 spine 365gr total weight at 284fps to meet my 280+/-3% speed limit. That's with a HalonX 333ibo at 28.5" draw and 59# .


----------



## Robspartacus

55# 27.5" Goldtip Pro Series 22 ultralight.


----------



## dk_ace1

I'm shooting GT Velocities this year. When I'm losing significant points due to not using a line cutter, I'll buy line cutters. For now, I prefer the better wind and long range performance of a thinner shaft coupled with the ability to use it as a hunting shaft. If I ever start losing shoots over a few points that I feel I would have gotten back with a larger shaft, I'll switch. Until then, I'm happy with the GT Velocities. I've also used the Pro Hunters for this.

D


----------



## Twonuts

Great info! Thank you, exactly why I was looking for. 




PFD42 said:


> With 70# and 30.5" draw you are in a 300 spine shaft . At 70# you don't need speed , so no need in a light arrow . If your just shooting locally with no rules , GT hunters are as tough as they come and cheap on the pocket book . I'm not an IBO guy but speed is the name of the game there. I'm a ASA guy and with your specs you'll blow the speed limit . You'll have to turn the pounds down and build a heavy arrow. I shoot Blackeagle Callenger 350 spine at 362 gr total 284fps and Blackeagle Ximpacts 350 spine 365gr total weight at 284fps to meet my 280+/-3% speed limit. That's with a HalonX 333ibo at 28.5" draw and 59# .


----------



## Twonuts

I tend to agree with this. Being a beginner, I feel like making the best shot possible for me with a thin shaft is the best move. Like you said, if I'm losing by small margins and I think it would be helpful to use a larger diameter arrow I will. 

thanks




dk_ace1 said:


> I'm shooting GT Velocities this year. When I'm losing significant points due to not using a line cutter, I'll buy line cutters. For now, I prefer the better wind and long range performance of a thinner shaft coupled with the ability to use it as a hunting shaft. If I ever start losing shoots over a few points that I feel I would have gotten back with a larger shaft, I'll switch. Until then, I'm happy with the GT Velocities. I've also used the Pro Hunters for this.
> 
> D


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler

Black Eagle Carnivores...60# 27.5" arrow. 400 spine...100 grain point.
Very light and tough arrow able to get great foc.
You'd need a 300 spine in them. But you'll have lots of options in point weight to get your arrows to group.


----------



## Boarbon

I'm shooting Easton Hexx for 3D and Whitetail. Got my fps at 294 with a 65# Prime Rival and 30" DL. 

Shot 5 12 in a row last weekend. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boarbon

We shot 12 the first 3 animals. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 14fred

lightspeeds for years; no wind issue ,tough and easy on the wallet


----------



## the.pabst

Victory 3dhv 400 with 110gn points. Blazer x2 vanes. 300gn arrow weight.
Shoot these arrows at a PSE Supra EXT 60# 28,5 DL. Speed is 305fps.
Phantastic combi for unknown yardage.


----------



## Kstigall

Twonuts said:


> I shoot a 2016 PSE Bowmadness 34. IBO 338-342fps. 70#, 30.5"draw length. My arrows are cut to 28.5 from nock throat to end of arrow.
> The shoots I have made have been unknown.
> I shoot a Trophy Ridge react one 0.19 sight, QAD PSE drop away rest.


With that rig speed is a non-issue unless there is a speed limit you must stay under.

From previous statements you seem to be only looking to improve your archery skills at this time. With that in mind the arrow you choose is irrelevant as long as it's safe. You haven't giv4en any reason for me to think you would benefit from some of the more expensive arrows mentioned in previous posts. You certainly don't need or want a light weight arrow as they are more fragile than a standard hunting weight type shaft. Something like the Gold Tip XT Hunter would work and work well. Anything with about a .003+/- straightness is plenty good enough. Easton makes a few different shafts that will fit. Something along the lines of a .300 - .330 spine will work.

If you really want to work on your archery skills you need to shoot often and do your very best to execute solid shots. You _may _want to drop your draw weight a few lbs so you can practice more and better.


----------



## dk_ace1

I mentioned GT Velocities as an example of a standard size shaft that I was using. I missed your specs a few posts later. If you are shooting ASA or any format with a speed limit, that is probably a terrible choice as you can't slow it down enough. Glad Kstigall pointed that out. I'm a 31" draw length. Out of a 55 lb rig I shoot the Velocities currently at 400 spine with an insert and 100 grain point. Out of my 70 lb bow, I shoot the Hunter Pros in 300 spine with an insert, 100 grain point, and 20 grain FACT weight. Those also have the bushing and GTO nocks on them. I would also echo the idea about considering lowering your poundage. If you can hold the bow up to the target and pull it straight back without struggling and/or contorting for the full duration of your practice session, then you are fine to leave it alone. Most people can't do that with a 70 lb bow though. If you can and you're comfortable though, go for it if you want to. 

I just added a 70 lb bow back in so that I could shoot heavy arrows for large game. Short of that, I find 70 lbs unnecessary particularly for guys with reasonably long draw lengths.

D


----------



## ridgehunter70

I'm shooting a carbon defiant 34 at 27.5"draw. It's a 70lb bow but I'm shooting 60lbs and shooting the Easton bow fire 400 spine arrows for 3d and the black eagle rampage 400 spine arrows to hunt with

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twonuts

So I bought arrows!!! First let me thank EVERYONE who posted there thoughts and advice. 

2 days ago I ordered a dozen Easton Bowfire 330s. they should be here by the time my bow gets out of the shop with new strings. the bowfires seem to be a high quality arrow that compared nicely to other arrows mentioned here. What sold me on them was the high visibility paint job and the 330 spine. I'm having my bow turned down to 65# so the 330 spine was exactly what I felt I needed. I'm happy with my purchase and can't wait to shoot them.


----------



## psehoghunter

Gt 22s 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bwhunter125

Gold Tip Velocity 300
29" draw 70lbs
393 grain total weight
291 fps


----------



## Fletch125

Gold tip series 22. 355g total weight, 300 spine, 120g up front with 2.25" Vantec Swifts. Absolutely love them, a little fatter than standard shafts but not fat enough to worry about wind drift. Same with the vanes, short for good clearance and minimizes wind drift









Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## turkeygirl

I will be getting some GT 22s but currently using GT Ultralights...can't complain about them


----------



## ridgehunter70

Easton bow fire 400 spine with 100gr nibb









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## tdmarks66

gold tip 22s


----------



## Eddieh16796

Im shooting Gold Tip Ultra Light 500s glue in points. I use an Elite Victory at around 61LB, 29.5 draw. They are super light and are shooting good so far. I shot last weekend with them out to 60 yards and am very pleased, was grouping 3-4" once I got into a groove.


----------



## PFD42

Well after six tournaments ,3with ps23's and 3 with Ximpacts I've decided to go bigger . I averaged 16up on a 20 target coarse with the 23's and 6up with the Ximpacts . I shot a few 8's with the 23's , but shot more 12's . The Ximpacts shot clean rounds with no 8's , but fewer 12's . Today I shot 3-12's and 17-10's , 6 arrows were within an 1/8" of the 12. That's 12pts lost. Gonna build me some 26's tomorrow and give them a whirl .


----------



## jdw2920

I love my ps26 for sure gets a few extra points for sure


----------



## David LaCount

GT pierce Platinum.


----------



## markus_ger

Shooting Victory VAP Target V3, 400 Spine, 30" Length, 100grain tip. (V1s were sold out)

On a PSE Supra EXT 2017 @ 29,5" Draw @ 56 lbs.


----------



## bowhunter 28

I've shot skinnies and fat arrows and after all the searching and toying around with different arrows I finally found ones that fly like a dart on my Elite E35 some people would probably argue the fact but after 25 different arrows shot thru my bow the Black Eagle carnivores are awesome for my 3D bow and I shoot the Zombie Slayers in my hunting bow 2 outstanding arrows in my book ....


Bowtech Reign 6 
Elite E35
CBE 
Spot Hogg
Trufire 
Truball
Black eagle


----------



## Arrie

Victory VAP V1's. With 140g glue in points. 

If I cant hit the 11 with those....it's the donkey behind the bow...not the arrows... ;-) I use them for FITAA and field as well.... and don't have to tune my bow for all sorts of different shooting. My bow was tuned to the VAP's. For indoor... I just use X23's that was turned TO MY BOW....not the the other way around.


----------



## josephcsylvia

I shoot Beman speed 340's 74# @28" love them, tried x cutters and went right back to the speeds.


----------



## TankerSarge

Carbon Express CXL 350's and recently just started using Gold Tip "22's" 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

